# Old Seiko 19mm curved end bracelet



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Wanted a 19mm Seiko bracelet any style with curved end pieces... Image is for informational purposes only :thumbsup:








M

Many thanks for looking

Steve


----------

